# Berrien county Alapaha river



## Whitetailer

Our Thread got deleted by mistake, so we start again.


----------



## Whitetailer

Got to the Alapaha River property Monday afternoon 10/20.  Hunted that evening and got snorted out on a plot at 7:00.  Sat in the river bottom the next morning right on the river.  Good view of the river and the oaks.  Beautiful white sand beach behind me all tracked up, saw Bear tracks in the mud also.  Nothing but Turkeys.  Wednesday morning I walked into a stand I have taken several good buck from, but what were 40 yard views in the woods are now 200 to 300 yard views as the woods have been clear-cut.  At 8:00 I looked to my right and at 100 yards and there stood a buck with long tines.  He was facing me and I could not move.  As he walked behind a big oak I moved the rifle into position.  He began to walk down into the slough and I mouth grunted.  He stopped and I shot.  He turned out to be a ten point 18 inches wide with 9 inch G 2's.  Back at camp he weighed in at 195 pounds live weight.  When I skinned him I could not believe all of the yellow fat.  When I cut to remove the back straps I peeled a half inch thick piece of yellow fat the entire length of his body from neck to rump.

Guys, I unfortunately deleted the former post trying to post pictures, sorry.  Lets begin again.

 Whitetailer.


----------



## sghoghunter

Whitetailer has any scrapes showed up on yalls place yet? Im thinking the weekend of the 8th is gonna be spot on in berrien co


----------



## Whitetailer

*No sign of the rut.*

The Buck I shot was not in rut, hocks snow white.  I did not seen any scrapes or rubs in my travels for the three days I was on the property, and I was looking.


----------



## billy336

Great news Russ, congrats my friend!!


----------



## Whitetailer

Thanks Billy,

Man it looks like you had a great trip out west.

I am going to try to post some pics.  Photo bucket seems to have changed their format for posting.

  Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

That's a great buck Russ, thanks for the pics. I noticed that too with photobucket. Tried to post those pics
On the old thread. Trying to figure it out as well


----------



## outsideman

Congrats too, Sounds like a nice rack, did you happen to ck his stomach contents?


----------



## Whitetailer

10-4 on the stomach contents.  He was gorged with a variety of woody browse, acorns and corn, most of which was not recognizable, just a thick slurry.  I called the biologist from Waycross, Greg Nelms and asked him about the massive amount of yellow fat.  He simply said that deer "tissue" as in most animals and fish take on the color of their feed.  He said the acorns as well as the corn make the color of the fat.  I described the deer as big, fed well with typical antlers and no abnormalities  and he said , "Well, it seems apparent that he was a very healthy deer".


----------



## spearjunky

Congrats on what sounds to be a great deer can't wait to see pics


----------



## Whitetailer

*Pictures of my Buck*

10 point.  18' wide.  9 " G2's.  195 # live weight.


----------



## Whitetailer

*couple more pic's.*


----------



## Alapaha Skunk

Hunted this weekend. No rut signs at old scrapes I checked.


----------



## Whitetailer

Thanks for the report.  Keep em' coming.  I am trying to decide on when to do my week long hunt.

Whitetailer.


----------



## billy336

Since we are sharing pics, here's some from a trip I took out west this month. Mulie from Wyoming, antelope from Montana. Lever guns out west just rule


----------



## spearjunky

great deer whitetailer hope my daughter can see one this weekend


----------



## Whitetailer

*Thanks Spear....*

Yeah, hope she can see one too.  My son has been hunting on this property with me since he was nine years old. He has taken Four Doe and two small buck and one average six point over the years.  He is 29 now.  I just hope he can take just an average eight point this season to bolster his scorecard!!!  Keep me posted on any rut sign.  I just heard about a storm in Central America and hope it does not come up through the Gulf and inundate us with rain.  I am  going to check the storm track to see!?!?

Just got a Turkey Fryer at bass Pro for $39.95 to boil my deer head to do a euro mount.

Later and good Luck.


 Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

thanks if i see anything this weekend i will let you know


----------



## georgiaboy

I hunted just southeast of Nashville this past weekend. I saw no chasing and young bucks were still hanging out together.  I did see a couple of small scrapes but no others around cotton fields, firebreaks or lanes.


----------



## spearjunky

I'm just north of Nashville and looking for something to start hopefully a little something this weekend during the cold snap


----------



## Whitetailer

In the "Deer Hunting" section I posted a thread, "Jawbone Deer Age" to see if I could get a reasonable estimate of the age of the Buck I shot.  A few biologists replied and aged the deer at 5.5 or older.  Check it out.  Bunch of pictures too.

Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

*whitetailer*

Buck chasing or should i say got the slip by a wise old doe boy when she left she flat Left but he didn't see her run off and gave my daughter enough time to drop him at a 120 yds wow she made a great shot it was a 6pt


----------



## Whitetailer

Way to go spearjunkie.  congrats to your daughter.  How old is she?

Where did this action take place?  Food Plot?  Clear cut?  Hardwoods?  Pines?

What do you have her shooting for a caliber?

Did it get cold up there?

Whitetailer.


----------



## spearjunky

Took place by a feeder by a pond he was grunting but paid me no mind when I grunted
She is 9 and loves hunting she shoot a ruger american compact in 7mm-08 with a Zeiss 3x9  a TAC driver at 100yds.O and it is cold today  but blowing


----------



## spearjunky

Thanks Russ


----------



## Whitetailer

Terrific choice on caliber.  I bought my son a model 7 Remington in 7mm-08 And he shot his first deer when he was nine y.o. He still shoots it and has grown from a little guy to 6'4" and 270 lbs.. 

Great to hear about her success.

Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

*No Rut Indicated here*

Just got a call from a guy who was on the property from Thursday the 30th til Monday 3rd am.  Said he saw lots of Doe and  couple of small buck, as in fork horns.   Views on this property are now long in the clear cuts and he said he saw deer moving that he did not get an ID on.  In a clear cut he saw a deer he thought could be a shooter and believed it was an eight point at a distance of over 100 yards.  In and out of the Dog Fennels the deer walked and he finally took the shot.  It turned out to be a seven point and was not in any rut form.  Hocks snow white and just feeding along.  There will be two guys on the property the 5th. through the weekend.  I will be up Nov. 9th. with my son arriving two days later. 

Good Luck to all.


Whitetailer


----------



## Alapaha Skunk

Hunted all weekend, but it seems the deer were too interested in the FL-GA game. Thing about Berrien County, those cross-border FL deer can get uppity.


----------



## firemedic1516

Does anyone know of someone or somewhere to hunt hogs for free new alapaha?


----------



## DAWGsfan2

I hunt in (teeterville) its between Nashville and Lakeland.saturday the wind blew hard pretty much all day,but I managed to sit it out till 11am.seen nothing.sunday I sat till around lunch passed on a big bodied 4pt around 9am.found a few good rubs and im guessing from past experience things should be heating up soon.good luck guys!


----------



## sghoghunter

I hunted sun morning and saw a doe and yearling bout 7:30 and went back sat evening and didn't see anything. Lots of tracks but guess they still moving at night


----------



## spearjunky

my daughters 6 pt from fri


----------



## Whitetailer

A prettier picture I have never seen! 

 Good job little lady.


Whitetailer


----------



## firemedic1516

Im gonna be coming down to alapaha this weekend on a deer/hog hunt. What can I expect?


----------



## sghoghunter

The deer should be on their feet good after the front goes through today


----------



## Whitetailer

The second full moon after the Autumnal Equinox is the Rutting Moon.  The Native Americans called it, "The Hunters Moon".  That moon is Thursday the 6th.  [today] From this full moon through the third-quarter moon the bucks will be in their seeking/chase phase!  Rut suppressants may come into play to make it a soft rut and those would be warm temperature, to much human presence and baiting can alter the rut's chemistry and intensity. 

Based on this area of study, the deer will be in rut for the next 8 to 10 days.

ON the positive side, it will be from cool to cold during that period

I will be in the woods.......... 

Whitetailer


----------



## DAWGsfan2

Whitetailer said:


> The second full moon after the Autumnal Equinox is the Rutting Moon.  The Native Americans called it, "The Hunters Moon".  That moon is Thursday the 6th.  [today] From this full moon through the third-quarter moon the bucks will be in their seeking/chase phase!  Rut suppressants may come into play to make it a soft rut and those would be warm temperature, to much human presence and baiting can alter the rut's chemistry and intensity.
> 
> Based on this area of study, the deer will be in rut for the next 8 to 10 days.
> 
> ON the positive side, it will be from cool to cold during that period
> 
> I will be in the woods..........
> 
> Whitetailer



thanks for the info,whitetailer.....goodtime to be in the woods.


----------



## Whitetailer

Got a text from a guy on the property that he was watching a doe and a small buck ran out of the woods and chased her.  It HAS to be going on NOW.

I will be there Sunday for a week.

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

12 hours in the woods, zero deer. Maybe tomm


----------



## billy336

Saw a small buck this morning, counted a dozen+ shots before 9AM.


----------



## spearjunky

Hold on till Tuesday be there till Sunday


----------



## creekhunter

*weekend*

My son shot a nice buck yesterday morning. Found a few drops of blood and a small piece of bone, but we searched for hours and never found him. I guess we will watch for buzzards. Dang it!

He shot a 7 point a few minutes ago. Dang it!

I've watched about 7 deer this morning, including a small 6 that chased a yearling doe. A few minutes later, I saw him chasing her mom, then the yearling started chasing the buck! Never seen that before...


----------



## Four

Hmm sounds like things are starting to get hot. I'll be heading up Tuesday after work. 

Also looks like towards the end of next week it'll get  a little cooler, hopefully that'll get'm running.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

Hunted all day saturday and most of today. Counted zero deer and not alot of shots to speak of. Really need temps to drop imo to get'em going. Idk?good luck to all. Hope you berrien guys dont mind me posting here. I hunt next door in lanier cty.


----------



## billy336

I hunted in Teeterville for 20 years, post here all you want.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

billy336 said:


> I hunted in Teeterville for 20 years, post here all you want.



thank ya sir,appreciate it.


----------



## SuperBuckUSA

*Nothing, Zero, Nada*

Hunted all day Saturday, Sunday and Monday counted zero deer and not many shots around me eider. We need the temperature to drop to the low 30’s


----------



## DAWGsfan2

SuperBuckUSA said:


> Hunted all day Saturday, Sunday and Monday counted zero deer and not many shots around me eider. We need the temperature to drop to the low 30’s



this was my thoughts as well! doesn't look like this weekend will be much better.im gonna head back up Friday afternoon just so I can say I did.oh well see what happens.good luck to all.


----------



## creekhunter

*Hunt*

My son killed a nice 8 Sunday morning. I'm in the stand now. Saw 5-does right at day break. No bucks as of yet.


----------



## sghoghunter

I sure hope this weekend is the one I've been waiting for cause it ain't happened yet. Gonna be a cold one if it keeps on like it is now


----------



## sportsguy

Hey superbuckusa that's some fine looking grub u got there!!! keep trying !!


----------



## Four

Hunted 11/11-today, I only saw 3 deer, two doe while sitting, and a doe walking the roads at ~11am. If anything it looks like they're starting to be active during the late  morning and early afternoon. Hopefully a sign of good things to come! Dad (whitetailer) saw plenty more than I in the stand, but only one deer with bone over the same time-span.

Left today after an early morning hunt that was cut early by bad weather, we packed up in the rain and the forecast says low 20's in the morning for the next few days... GOODLUCK!

I'm back in Florida and likely wont be back up until early January..


----------



## DAWGsfan2

I hunted all day Saturday  and most of the day sunday the 15th and 16th.nice cold morning Saturday had a buck in sight missing half his head gear,but never gave me a clean shot.been a tuff season so far! headed back up Friday 21st.good luck to all


----------



## Whitetailer

Well, I been home several days and hoped to hear some good reports??  But, Nnooooo!

 I arrived at the Alapaha River property on Sunday Nov 9th. and the son got there late Tuesday the 11th.  We hunted all week and  left as the storms approached on Monday the 17th. 

No deer sighted in the river bottoms at all.  There was a fresh scrape on one river bottom site.  Began to concentrate on the pines and cleared areas.  That is where the hardwood sloughs were clearcut last season and range in width from 100 feet to big pastures a couple of hundred yards wide.  The Dog  Fennels and brown grass are so tall in  most open areas that it makes for tough "looking".  I do not like to do much walking when hunting so as to not 'stink up" the place, but did find four fresh rubs in a thicket next to a Pine head.  Well, long story short I saw 20 deer for the week and only one small spindly fork horn.  I did have a deer in the early darkness slowly walk by and then 15 minutes later walk with head down through tall brown grass and into some pines.  The Son saw only three deer one of which was on the road on the ride back to camp.  Thankfully I got that avatar buck earlier!!! 
                                          Next rut = Dec. 10th.- 15th.

Whitetailer.


----------



## Rackbuster

It is on where I hunt in Berrien county just northeast of Enigma. I had 3 bucks, nice 8 or 10,6 point, and a 4 point chase a doe by me this morning at 6:56 but couldn't get shot on the big one. At 9:40 my nephew and his son had 2 does run out followed by a big buck,didn't have time to count points and then a 7 point came out and his son was able to get his 1st deer, the 7 point.I would still be there but have to go to early Thanksgiving lunch today. Hopefully can get back this afternoon or first thing in the morning if rain holds off.


----------



## billy336

Finally and I wont be there for two weeks


----------



## spearjunky

I was up from the 11 to 17 Nada just spikes and 4 pt and does feeding unmolested I hope it starts for me I will be here till I get bored or kill something I'm off enigma highway by the chicken barns by Ronald Grinner rd


----------



## Whitetailer

Just heard from a guy who was on the property for three days.  He took a Doe in the morning and shot a Coyote in the afternoon.  I saw a Coyote when I was hunting last week also and heard them "squallering" in the early morning darkness, but also mid morning while on stand.

I have always heard them, but we never see one hunting.   There have been a few seen this season. Perhaps there are growing??

Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

*Yooooo!!*

Has anybody been hunting?  I am going up for a few days this week.  Hey Billy you gonna be there Thursday?

 Whitetailer.


----------



## sghoghunter

I hunted a couple times and saw one ole screwed up rack buck. They having to use boats to get around my place after the rain


----------



## Whitetailer

Gonna be on the property a few days.  Seems as it will be warmer that I would like!!!  Will be hunting the 4-5-6-7.


Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

*warm,humid,foggy.*

Hunted a few days last week and saw two deer.  Both six points.  One was fairly wide and I was sure it was an eight, but no.  The morning temperatures were 55 deg. and the afternoon temps were 74 deg. each day, but it was not uncomfortable. The fog was so thick in the  morning I  could not see until the sun got up enough to make the fog rise at 8:00 am plus.  Losing the first hour of shooting light was frustrating, as I could see maybe 35 yards the first hour.  Saw both buck on two different food plots in the afternoon.  Our plots are looking great after planting we over seeded them and fertilized them twice.  They are now over a foot tall with grains, brassicas and we used a variety of throw and grow seed.  Now it looks like it is  cooling down.  The river was up four feet too according to the river gauge on Rt. 82.

Whitetailer


----------



## sportsguy

I'm with you whitetailer, weather was rough the past 5 days deer weren't moving much  in Willachochee saw some does but that was it.  Did the rut hit in Berrien yet ?


----------



## Whitetailer

Oh of course the first rut is over!!  It was with out a doubt "SOFT". The one buck I saw had darkened hocks which tells me he was in the rut a while back, but still "tobacco" stained hocks.  This next week's cold weather should kick off any second rut, just going with the numbers if the first rut was around the second week in November.  This season no one witnessed any mad dog rut action on my property such as chasing, etc.  Just historically the  first rut I have observed is approximately Nov. 2 - 17.

Good Luck with the rest of the season.

Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

headed back up the 18 to the 21 with a wounded warrior who has never really hunted but once hoping for good weather


----------



## sghoghunter

Spearjunky hows the hog population look on your place? I hunt a couple places on the west side of the river from you


----------



## spearjunky

Nada haven't seen any while I was on this club since 09 buddy next to us had 1 on pic and killed him crazy cause r place has water and buts up to a river / swamp


----------



## Whitetailer

*Big water.*

The river gauge site says the Alapaha River is up from 209' [which is dead low] to 222', meaning the river has risen fourteen feet!!??!!????....

Man there must have been a shot load of rain.  Can anyone confirm this?


Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

Went up last weekend and got ran off by rain crazy thing was I seen a buck chasing,and the guy I took up witch was a wounded warrior and his son both killed deer also fresh scrapes everywhere


----------



## bam_bam

Whitetailer said:


> The river gauge site says the Alapaha River is up from 209' [which is dead low] to 222', meaning the river has risen fourteen feet!!??!!????....
> 
> Man there must have been a shot load of rain.  Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> 
> Whitetailer



A shot load of rain is a understatement. I got almost 10 inches of it in just 3 days.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Big water.*

Thanks for confirming what I already knew guys.  The river gauge does not lie, I just had not heard any chatter for a while.  My son is going up this weekend and he may not be able to get below the "top" three hundred acres with  the water up like this.  Thankfully I had a good season with my two buck.

Good Luck,


                   WHitetailer


----------



## billy336

I was gonna head up too, now I don't know. Russ, you tagged out? Sweet, didn't know that. River looks to have peaked and is trickling downwards.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy,*

This weekend?  Four is going up with a couple of non hunting buddies.  There will still be plenty to hunt.

I'll call ya.


 Russ/Whitetailer


----------



## Four

Looking to go up with a couple buddies this weekend, (friday to sunday) Looks like it's going to be relatively warm at 75* on saturday. 

Also a 50% chance of rain saturday... we'll see.


----------



## billy336

Good chance I'll be there too. Yeah weather looks less than stellar indeed. May even turn into a duck hunt. See ya friday


----------



## Four

Weather forecast is looking better than it has been all week.

I'm GOING. 

I'll be leaving just before noon today.


----------



## Whitetailer

TAKE A CANOE


----------



## sportsguy

*everything is flooded*

Was up in willachochee for the past 4 days and our property is 90 % under water, could only hunt 2 out of 14 stands.  Tried to get to one of the stands and sunk my atv.  Hope it goes down by turkey season


----------



## Whitetailer

*Oh yeah sportsguy...*

I got real busy with work and could not go up.   I'm tagged out with two buck and just needed to bring my atv home. I knew the river was way up and from two decades experience on this property ,I knew that the lower 80% was probably  underwater.  My son went up with a few guys and four other guys ended up there too.  I told them the river gauge said the river was up 12 feet, but Noooooo, they did not listen.  Son took the atv for a ride in  the dark first evening there to check the water  and, maybe he will tell the result  They shot clay birds and smoked meat on the smoker and perhaps even ingested some adult beverages around the fire pit.  But it was an effort in futility as far as the deer hunting went.
Does your property border the Alapaha River?  I have 2 plus miles on the Alapaha River just south of Rt. 82..  As pretty as could be when the water is down.

Whitetailer


----------



## Four

Whitetailer said:


> Son took the atv for a ride in  the dark first evening there to check the water  and, maybe he will tell the result
> Whitetailer



Yea.. lets just say I swam in the alapaha river, even though it was a half mile from the river proper..... Do i need to get some shots?

Good news is the ATV seems to be working well 

Just got home, didnt see any deer. Still, there are worse ways to spend a weekend.


----------



## sportsguy

*Alapaha river*

yeah we have about 3 miles of river frontage outside of the town of Willachochee, and we did not see a decent buck this year.  This is the first year leasing the property and probably our last.  Had some stuff stolen and poachers and seems that all the deer had been chased off.  The property is beautiful and there are a mess of hogs and good fishing.  Met our neighbor and he confirmed that past groups did not practice QDM  and it showed.  If u know of any land for lease in that area I would appreciate a heads up.  Happy Trails


----------



## Whitetailer

*sportsguy*

I could check with my landowner to see if there is any property available, but he may not know until summer if someone is not getting in.  No hogs on my land.  What size property do you want?  How many guys?

Whitetailer


----------



## sportsguy

I would appreciate that, we have 4 guys, looking for 300-400 acres.  We practice QDM all older Veterans and responsible hunters.  We have a cabin in Alapaha.   Thanks


----------



## billy336

3 of us were up at the lease this passed weekend. Total we took 4 gobblers. The bird I killed gobbled on the limb, when he hit the ground, and all the way to the gun. 

10 1/8" beard and 1" spurs. My first Georgia gobbler, great time Saturday on the banks of the Alapaha.


----------



## creekhunter

*Whitetailer's picture in GON's Magazine*

Was pleased to pickup my May issue of GON Magazine this morning and see Whitetailer's picture on page 10, showing the 10-pointer he shot in Berrian County on Oct. 22!

Congratulations Whitetailer!


----------



## Whitetailer

*creekhunter*

How bout that!!  

I got an email from Brad Gill a couple of weeks ago via the Woodies site.  He said, I am going to publish a picture of that great Alapaha River buck you got last year, in the May issue of GON".  I replied and asked if he needed any details, etc. and got no answer.

  Is there an article about "sleeper counties for big bucks" or something?  I can only assume that  it is an article with a bunch of mature Buck, maybe from the south?

Thanks for letting me know.


   Whitetailer.


----------



## creekhunter

*Whitetailer*

I'll have to read the magazine to see if there are any articles about sleeper counties. I'm not at home now and don't have the magazine with me.

It's a great photo. I'll let you know.


----------



## Whitetailer

There are a couple of my guys from the Keys up there now Turkey hunting.  I will have to see if they can pick up a copy for me.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Are u kiddin me???*

I was fortunate enough to take the best deer of my career last season.  A 10 pt. 18" wide w, 8" g-2's  at 195 # on the scale live weight , biologists aged it at 5.5 y.o.  plus. I will admit it was a total "gift".  OK, whatever what would we do as deer hunters with out gifts?  So I went up to my property last weekend to work.  I last hunted the first week of December and left a trail cam on a tree close to a stand I hunted in earnest and had seen plenty of deer, including one animal that was obviously large of body and kept it's head down in tall growth as it walked between pine heads.  I retrieved the trail cam last weekend and got two photo's of a Buck that clearly has g-2 and g-3 tines of 12 inches and a spread of 20 inches, well beyond the ears.   THAT was last year.  
JUST SAYING.
   Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter

*Whitetailer*

I'd like to see a picture of your buck and the one on your trailcam.

Did you see my trailcam picture in GON Magazine's July issue? It's on page 44 and it's titled "Watch For Snakes At Summer Feeders".


----------



## Whitetailer

Allen,

I do not subscribe to GON any more.   I take it your trail cam captured a Rattlesnake at a feeder??  Think he was eating corn or the rodents that come to the corn?

Well, you saw a picture of my last season buck.  The trail cam picture is "weird" as it was raining, but there is well enough detail to see immense antlers, with g-2 and 3's that appear to be a foot long with a spread of perhaps 20 inches.  A second picture at a different attitude shows big time mass on the left tine.

I would prefer to email you those pictures if you like.


Russ


----------



## creekhunter

*Whitetailer*

Hey Russ, please email the pictures to me at acatoe@bellsouth.net

Thanks


----------



## Whitetailer

OK,  I sent them to the earthlink.net address I had.


Will Do...


 Russ


----------



## spearjunky

*food plots seed*

where do you guy get your seed for food plots and what do you use


----------



## Whitetailer

*seed*

My landowner plants food plots.  I over seed the plots with various no plow/throw and grow and grains after he plants and then fertilize a week or two after.  I have purchased seed from Jernigan's and Dixon in Alapaha and also Adel Feed and Seed.  I have in the past bought seed from Adams Briscoe seed Co. and Cooper seed Co.  

Depending on what you want Jernigan's has a couple of different bags of "Deer Plot Mix" and other stuff such as Soybean and Pea's in 50# bags.  Adel Feed and Seed would be one stop shopping with all the bulk bags and even the "Gucci" no plow stuff too.

Russ


----------



## spearjunky

thank you sir


----------



## Whitetailer

I am hoping my plots get planted by the third week of September.  We do not plant earlier so as to not lose the plots to the dry/hot conditions.  I would love to plant Spring plots, but it is not possible for me to get there to do it with my schedule.

good Luck Spear, let me know where you buy and what you plant.


 Russ


----------



## spearjunky

i will let you know what i plant my place has been clear cut so i'm not sure how to start now


----------



## Whitetailer

Well, the good news is we have not been flooded. The river gauge at the rt. 82 bridge has the river dead low.


----------



## spearjunky

Russ just got a 6 way seed mix from a place in Nashville got four plots in and shot a doe with my bow fri not bad days work


----------



## Whitetailer

*Way to go spearjunkie*

Was the Doe feeding on seed???  

Nice.  What was in the mix?  Is the seed small enough to spread without disking it in, like a no till?

I just have no idea when I will be able to get up.  After the plots are seeded by the landowner I like to go up and broadcast more seed and fertilizer to give them a boost.

Unfortunately my ankle is not near 100% yet after my surgery and I am already doing too much trying to get back to work.


Keep the reports coming.

Russ/Whittailer


----------



## spearjunky

wheat, oat, rye, rape,clover and pea i also top shot some clover,no just goy lucky


----------



## Whitetailer

*2015 season*

Well, our Alapaha River property has been altered considerably since the hardwoods were cut two years ago.  Those clear-cuts have not been bulldozed or burned to clear the left over limbs and debris and is all grown up with mostly Dog Fennels and all manner of weeds and growth.  With virtually no hardwood to hunt and the clear cut areas providing no visibility to see game it seems we would have to depend on hunting our eight food plots, BUT the landowner has not planted them [as of 10/23].  As an example, the clear cut where I took that nice 10 point last year is so grown up with 5 to 7 foot Fennels that it would be an effort in futility to hunt the stand.   Two of us did what we  could to knock down some growth at two stand locations by dragging a small disc and a board drag to cut or just lay over the fennels and weeds.  I broke the skid plate off of my atv hitting stumps and big branches and busted both foot rests as well in the process.  

Feeling just a trifle angry and frustrated 

Whitetailer.


----------



## Whitetailer

*saw a bunch*

Went up to hunt and work 17th through 20th.  Opening morning saw 4 doe and two buck.  A basket 8 pt. chased a doe out of the pines into a clear-cut and stopped and looked back to the pines.  Another buck came out of the pines, a nice high four pt.  They were close otherwise I could not have seen them in the tall fennels and weeds.  Tuesday morning a deer snorted to my right.  Wind was in my favor, so I was optimistic on seeing it later.  The fennels were 3 to 7 feet tall along a slough but there was about 40 feet where I could see deer if they walked there.  Later I saw what was almost cartoon like.  I looked to my right and saw only antler tips moving just above the short fennels about 50 yards out.  It looked like a real nice buck from what I saw.  The mid day exercise was to tow my disk behind my atv and try to knock down the fennels in two spots to provide shooting from the stands.  Plan on  going up next Tuesday, but it seems it will be hot in the afternoons and warmish in the morning.  Not happy about that.

Whitetailer...


----------



## bam_bam

Whitetailer said:


> Went up to hunt and work 17th through 20th.  Opening morning saw 4 doe and two buck.  A basket 8 pt. chased a doe out of the pines into a clear-cut and stopped and looked back to the pines.  Another buck came out of the pines, a nice high four pt.  They were close otherwise I could not have seen them in the tall fennels and weeds.  Tuesday morning a deer snorted to my right.  Wind was in my favor, so I was optimistic on seeing it later.  The fennels were 3 to 7 feet tall along a slough but there was about 40 feet where I could see deer if they walked there.  Later I saw what was almost cartoon like.  I looked to my right and saw only antler tips moving just above the short fennels about 50 yards out.  It looked like a real nice buck from what I saw.  The mid day exercise was to tow my disk behind my atv and try to knock down the fennels in two spots to provide shooting from the stands.  Plan on  going up next Tuesday, but it seems it will be hot in the afternoons and warmish in the morning.  Not happy about that.
> 
> Whitetailer...



instead of tearing up your equipment on stumps and limbs have you thought about getting the forestry dept out there with the equipment and do some work? May be cheaper in the long run than fixing your equipment.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Bam Bam*

Well, it was a spur of the moment situation.  I have used the forestry guys with the big v blade tractors to reclaim roads and clear out a few new plots in past years.  But there is the matter of money and showing them where I need work done and I am a long way from the property.  I do have a tractor with a good mower, but it is not on the property and hopefully I can get it up there next season.  This new landowner, son of the original owner, is.....never mind I will be polite.  Lets just say, trying!!!

I was immobile the last three plus months and not yet 100% as I had joint fusion surgery on my left foot July 14th or I would have been able to get busy early on this situation.

Stay in touch.


 Russ


----------



## creekhunter

*10- Point killed yesterday morning*

Hey guys, I haven't hunted much since opening weekend, but I did go yesterday morning and took a 10-point at 8:05 a.m. at my farm.  I've tried to attach a photo, but the jpg photo is like 6.4 MB. Can someone tell me how to reduce it?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Way to go Creek...........*

Was he in rut?  I will be up Thursday or Friday for a week or so.  The weather is no to my liking ,but here I come...

As for the posting of pics.  there is a tutorial on the site.???

Can't wait to see him.

Heck, email me a pic.

Whitetailer.
 Russ


----------



## creekhunter

*10- Point killed yesterday morning*

Russ, his neck was swollen some and his tarsal glands were dark, but he did not stink like he was in full rut. He was with an 8-point and they ran off together after I shot him. The 8-point has been back to the location where I shot his friend. I know that because I have a Covert texting camera at that exact location and I have the photos to prove it. I do not believe the rut has started yet. I'll study the tutorial and try to post a photo. In the meantime, I'll email you a photo.


----------



## Whitetailer

Beautiful Buck.  Is he better than your avatar deer?  

Just goes to show you what a relatively small piece of property can produce when things are done right. 

I would take that trail cam photo and get an oil painting made of it.  It looks similar  to some I've seem framed in someone's den entitled, 'decisions decisions"  OR "if only I wasn't sleeping"....



Nice work Creekhunter....


----------



## spearjunky

nice i leave wed am


----------



## plotthound

Leaving in the am for a few days just east of Nashville does anyone if the rut is in full gear yet. Just checking.


----------



## Whitetailer

*plothound*

Timing wise it should begin soon, whether it is a 'soft" rut due to the warm weather remains to be seen.  Hearing of several nice mature buck being taken nearby.  Seems "something" is starting.  I'll be on site Friday for a week.

  Good Luck and stay in touch.


   Whitetailer


----------



## sghoghunter

I have done a bunch of dirt road riding today at work and have noticed a lot more tracks crossing dirt roads since the rain Monday night. If the weather will get cooler like its suppose to maybe next week will be good


----------



## Whitetailer

Hope so sghoghunter, as I will be hunting for a week maybe more.

  GOOD LUCK


 Whitetailer


----------



## plotthound

Make sure you pack sunblock and a thermicell for mosquitoes. We seen deer early morning and right before dark. Just wish it was a little bit cooler it was miserable sitting and sweating your butt off. We came home early and just wait for a cold front to come through.


----------



## spearjunky

seen deer every sit my 10yr old was sitting with me had a really good 1 but couldn't shoot for a small limb ,get up there guys


----------



## billy336

Headed up in the morning


----------



## spearjunky

guy at my camp seen some chasing


----------



## Whitetailer

*Pretty lousy 10 days*

Got to the property Friday the 6th.  Sat was hot with mosquitoes galore, bug tamer suit with the thermacell lit.  Saw a button in the am.  Sunday and Monday it rained and there was some flooding on the roads and sloughs.  Missed one evening sit to the rain.  Tue, Wed and Thurs. it was upper fifties in the am and near 80 in the evening and very humid with fog in the morning..  I saw one fork horn on Wed.  Friday the wind went southwest and the front came through Sat. and made it much cooler.  Sat am it was 48 degrees and Sunday am it was 43 degrees.  I saw a spike in the river bottom one afternoon.   I wondered what I was doing hunting and decided to hunt Monday morning til 9 and leave.  I was siting in a ladder Mon am and at 8:50 decided to get down.  I stood up facing the tree the stand was in and right away saw a deer bounding and it went out of sight.  A few seconds later here  comes running another deer that stopped with it's head right behind a tree.  It was about 60 yards and I had no rest for the rifle and as I looked through the scope the deer took off and it was a nice rack buck.  Gone in a second, giving me something to think about the ride home  There was just incredibly little movement.  The landowner did not plant the plots until the second week of the gun season and the stuff planted was 4 to 5 inches tall and sparse and had not been nipped on.  Since the hardwoods had been 95% removed two years ago the clear-cuts are all 4 to 8 foot tall brush with stumps, limbs and branches scattered all over, mostly Dog Fennels and there is no visibility.  I have a tractor with mower here in the Keys, I just have to find a way to get it there next year....

Hauled my boat and am waxing the hull and painting the bottom and thinking about when I will get up next.
Good Luck to all,  Later Russ


----------



## sghoghunter

Russ i hunted sat morning and saw nothing but a bobcat at daylite. Went back that evening and saw 6 with a decent lil buck right at dark then went back sun evening and saw one doe


----------



## Whitetailer

*sghog...*

I know one factor is that the place is so grown up from when we had lots of nice hardwood hammocks to hunt.

As I said, all the clear cuts are 4 to 7 foot tall native "stuff", weeds, saplings, including mostly Dog Fennels, that you just could not see a deer if they were there right in front of you 

But, the time frame I hunted is usually the TIME!  

None of the little buck I saws had darkened hocks.  And the only chasing I saw was the last day when it got cold.

Russ


----------



## sghoghunter

The rut has been scewed up the past year or so but I think its over or the first one anyway. Either way I will be back over there waiting sat morning


----------



## Whitetailer

*sghog...*

Yeah,

It is a timing thing with fawn birth according to the biologists.  I have seen rut activity meaning bucks chasing doe from early November through the end of season,.  I shot a 10 point chasing a doe years ago on January 13th. The day before the season ended that year.  There can be three specific and separate ruts.  That is if a doe is not serviced in the first or second.  
I have had success with rutting deer the first week of December too.  Hey, I am not a scientist, just have had this property 20 years and see things.

Russ


----------



## uturn

^^^^This I know to be true I have witness the same^^^^


----------



## georgiaboy

I was down and saw a good bit of activity.  Not a lot of deer seen but bucks were out in daylight and cruising.  The does all acted skittish.  Didn't see any come to corn but they did hit the peanuts eating volunteer plants.


----------



## Whitetailer

*More rain?*

How much did it rain the 19th with the front moving though? The river gauge on Rt. 82 has the Alapaha River way up about 8 feet or more.


----------



## sghoghunter

At my house it may have rained an inch. Most of it is coming from up north I think Russ


----------



## Wanderlust

Got this one this morning in NE berrien on the Willacoochee river.


----------



## Whitetailer

*way to go...*

Nice buck wanderlust.  Can not see the hocks in the picture, was he dark on the tarsal glands? I will be on the property tomorrow after noon for a few days.

Whitetailer


----------



## Wanderlust

Yes they were as dark as any I've ever seen and stunk bad


----------



## spearjunky

*Nashville*

Deer have been moving some the past few days we shot 2 buck a smaller 8 and my daughter's we didn't recover after 4 hours of looking and I did make a call to a tracking dog and he didn't return my call if anyone knows of anyone in barrien cty please post it I don't want to lose another one bad thing was hers was bigger then mine


----------



## spearjunky

Tried to upload pic and can't send from phone


----------



## sghoghunter

Shot a nice 8pt this afternoon at 5:40. Neck swollen and tarsel glands were black and stinking bad


----------



## bam_bam

That's a nice one wonderlust. Congrats.


----------



## sghoghunter

Got this one thanksgiving afternoon


----------



## Whitetailer

Good to see some nice buck taken recently.  Congratulations to all on the success.  I have not seen success myself.  Hunted Mon pm, Tue, Wed, Fri  and Sat.
Mon pm saw a decent buck at 150 yards in a clear cut that was grown up tall as they all are.  Glimpsed him three times for a second each time.  The water came up making it impossible to get to river bottom stands and other stands that were cut off by sloughs.  Used my marsh boots and just got into a stand Friday afternoon.  Heard chasing in a slough as deer bounded through the water and even some grunting at about 40 to 50 yards.  Exciting, but never saw them.  Sat. am I saw two deer briefly as they left the tall cut over and went back into the pines.  My son (Four) sat in a pine row that has been hot and cold with deer sightings.  He put his time in  sitting all but two hours mid day on Sat.  He saw a four point in the morning at 11:00 and in the evening saw two doe as light faded in the woods.  As he walked the 150 yards out to where he had parked his ATV, a large bodied deer walked through a water filled slough and was 20 yards from the ATV  and bounded off.  Looking towards next season to do whatever it takes to spray or mow clear cut areas for better visibility.  

Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## spearjunky

whitetailer are you done for the year i got 1 more trip


----------



## Whitetailer

*spearjunkie*

Done for the year???  Well,  The son and another guy want to go up after the first of the year and my atv is still on the property....   But, if the river is way up I may pass.  Or if I book work I will not turn it down.  So, I may be up and may not.  After the season I had last year, I still have venison left, but I would like it to work out to get back up.  If I do not make it one of the guys can bring my atv back for me.

So after all of that,  Darn if I know


Whitetailer


----------



## georgiaboy

Any updates on activity?


----------



## Whitetailer

*georgiaboy*

I have not been on the property since Thanksgiving.  There were a couple of guys up two weeks ago with nothing to report, but the rifer was way up and they were confined to the top of the property.  Creekhunter's son did take a great ten point in Lowndes County a short while ago and said he was :"rutted up".

That is al I can tell ya.  Good luck, I think I will hunt a couple of days at the end of season mostly just to bring my atv home and close camp for the season.


Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

I'm just sorry it's to hot for me to hunt I will be up soon


----------



## Whitetailer

Man, we never had any cold weather for more than a day or two, then 60 - 70 plus degrees again. 

I will be up the last four days of the season.  Gonna have to find a hog hunt somewhere just to grease something..... 


Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

Going tomorrow then the last weekend


----------



## georgiaboy

Good luck.  I stayed home due to heat.  I may ride down on New Year's Day.


----------



## spearjunky

Wow bad idea full moon hot then rain,glad I only live 2 hours away, o and had a picture of a spotted fawn on Dec 20 what gives


----------



## georgiaboy

I've seen does and small bucks feeding on cover crop in the fields in the evenings.  Nothing this morning and few tracks since the rain on Fri/Sat am.  Cooler weather seems to help.  Only saw one or two scrapes left that were cleaned out.


----------



## spearjunky

even with the rain i'm gonna try to get my daughter a deer


----------



## spearjunky

NADA today 3 more Hunt's


----------



## sghoghunter

I saw 3 yesterday evening even with it a foot deep of water


----------



## Whitetailer

Went up to the property the 4th to the 8th.  Hunted an hour in the morning and an hour in the evening three days.  I did not have  much optimism.  There were about 200 acres up top that was not flooded, and just had the edges to hunt as the landowner had cut all the pines and hardwoods three seasons ago and nothing has been re planted. The river gauge on rt. 82 said the river was up ten feet and that is tragic for this property.  I heard deer blowing up wind twice, but that is it.  Just went to bring my atv home and close things up and I did buy two new Muddy Partner two man stands and brought them up to the store room.  They were $219.00 on sale and they look great, so they will go up next season.  Due to the changes from the clear cutting of pines and hardwood, there was only one deer taken this season, a doe.  Hope to have a tractor with mower on the property next season and use an atv sprayer to hopefully kill off the tall weed growth in the fields that prohibit any views.  My twentieth season is in the books with this lease and I am already looking forward to next year.    Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## billy336

Looks like licenses went up about 40 bucks


----------



## billy336

Anyone with a gobbling report?


----------



## spearjunky

Going to try to get my daughter's first turkey in the morning if it doesn't rain


----------



## Whitetailer

*Spearjunkie*

Good luck bud.  There are a couple of guys on my property.. they almost did not make the drive due to the weather forecast.  One guy was out early this morning and had a gobbler answering him today, so maybe if the weather cooperates it will be good for  you.

Whitetailer.


----------



## spearjunky

Didn't get up to camp last week do to weather,went up this morning to about 5 different birds gobbling  but no luck with my daughter, first set I messed up second set I think they saw my daughter, third set gobbled at us but just went by to far out,o and man was there a lot of water on the ground


----------



## Whitetailer

*Work weekend*

We have a work weekend planned for the last weekend in June.  Billy came to the keys from Stuart and trailered our tractor with mower to the property.  We can now mow the fields where the hardwood was clear cut with access and shooting lanes and also mow and disc some new "remote" food plots.   We have three new members and they are young and eager to do work that we old bucks struggle to do.  Hopefully the river level continues to go down so we can get around the property efficiently.
Three Gobblers taken this spring from the property.  

Here we go again, the 21st season on the Alapaha river bottom property.


WHhtetailer


----------



## Wanderlust

*couple pics*

few pics from Berrien this week to get things started. Cool weather and deer season can't get here fast enough.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Some nice deer there.


----------



## Wanderlust

*few more pics*

Replanted peas again. The deer are really hitting them hard. Replanting didn't seem to bother the deer at all.They are eating corn faster than i can poor it out seems like.


----------



## 01Foreman400

They sure didn't mind.  Nice bucks.  Good luck this season.


----------



## Wanderlust

01Foreman400 said:


> They sure didn't mind.  Nice bucks.  Good luck this season.



thanks


----------



## bam_bam

That's some nice buck you got there bud.


----------



## Wanderlust

bam_bam said:


> That's some nice buck you got there bud.



been a while. hope you are doing well. when do you come back to work?


----------



## spearjunky

great deer good luck I go up in 2 weeks


----------



## spearjunky

Did get up to camp they prepared the clear cuts to plant this fall I hope they don't do it in November but they should not do it till December or January but property looked good seen a few deer only down fall was timber company didn't close gate when they left


----------



## spearjunky

looks promising got about 15 different bucks on camera


----------



## Whitetailer

*Need welding on tractor*

I have an IH mid sixties tractor on  the property.  The tie rod broke right in the middle and I would like to have it welded.  Does anyone know of someone mobile that can weld for me in the Alapaha area?  I do not have a trailer for it.  I plan on being on the property October 7-8-9th.
Thanks.  Whitetailer

Beyond that, the new landowner has in the past four years cut all pines and cut 95% of the hardwoods.  
200 ac of 18 year old pines in 2013 and not replanted.  Cut the hardwoods in 2015, including the river bottom, hardwoods along sloughs and also any high hardwood hammocks.   2016 cut the remainder [700 ac] of the pines that were 22 years old.  So after having the lease for what will be my 22nd season it has changed drastically.   Of course we all know clear-cutting of pines is to be expected, but at such a young age?  Loosing the hardwoods is what really is sad to me.  I have very fond memories of days in the mixed hardwoods watching the game and taking plenty of nice buck.  We have taken few deer in the last four years, especially because of the clear-cuts with the tall dog fennels and weeds. obscuring any views.  But, it is a new season and the optimism is running high.
So if I can get the tie rod welded we can mow some of those fields.  Thanks,  Russ


----------



## spearjunky

Hey Russ if you didn't go up last weekend and are going this weekend let me know i can bring my tractor up to help get yours to the trailer


----------



## sghoghunter

Whitetailer said:


> I have an IH mid sixties tractor on  the property.  The tie rod broke right in the middle and I would like to have it welded.  Does anyone know of someone mobile that can weld for me in the Alapaha area?  I do not have a trailer for it.  I plan on being on the property October 7-8-9th.
> Thanks.  Whitetailer
> 
> Beyond that, the new landowner has in the past four years cut all pines and cut 95% of the hardwoods.
> 200 ac of 18 year old pines in 2013 and not replanted.  Cut the hardwoods in 2015, including the river bottom, hardwoods along sloughs and also any high hardwood hammocks.   2016 cut the remainder [700 ac] of the pines that were 22 years old.  So after having the lease for what will be my 22nd season it has changed drastically.   Of course we all know clear-cutting of pines is to be expected, but at such a young age?  Loosing the hardwoods is what really is sad to me.  I have very fond memories of days in the mixed hardwoods watching the game and taking plenty of nice buck.  We have taken few deer in the last four years, especially because of the clear-cuts with the tall dog fennels and weeds. obscuring any views.  But, it is a new season and the optimism is running high.
> So if I can get the tie rod welded we can mow some of those fields.  Thanks,  Russ



I just saw your post and have a welder and generator. I'm on call this weekend but if your up next weekend or the next I'll do it for you.


----------



## Whitetailer

Spearjunkie & sghoghunter,

I was on the property last Wed through Sat.  The tractor would  turn over, but  not start.  So I towed it with my truck and when letting out the clutch the rear wheel just stayed locked up, would not turn, so I do not know what the problem  is.  Thanks for both offers.  The tractor is in the front yard, not in the woods.  I do not need a welder if the differential is froze up.  At this time I do not know if I want to put the money into this tractor, as it may be a total loss.  sghoghunter, I will keep you in mind if I need welding services.  
Thanks,  Russ


----------



## spearjunky

just let me know if you need something


----------



## Whitetailer

Thanks spearjunkie, I will.  

Russ


----------



## billy336

Sounds like the parking brake was on or a stuck brake. If it isn't firing, it's not getting fuel.


----------



## uturn

Your clutch maybe rusted to the flywheel!


----------



## billy336

Must be no one hunting in Berrien this year??


----------



## bam_bam

don't know how everyone elses season is going but deer sighting for me have been poor. There are no signs of rut. Scrapes and rubs are nonexistent. I only assume its because of dry weather and warm temps. maybe it will pick up eventually.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Bam Bam, and all.....*

I was on the river bottom property for the open of gun for four days.  It was cool enough the first three, but got warm.  Now let me say this,  Our new landowner has harvested 95% of the hardwoods, meaning river bottom and high hammocks.  But the Foresters are there now since June and seem they will be cutting for another 6 weeks.   Essentially there is not much vertical except some substantial sloughs.  I saw a lot of deer, but not the one I wanted.  There were lots of scrapes and rubs, in any hardwood area that was left standing.  I cannot make it up until the 12th and I hope they are seeking when I get there as we have had a miserable four years with non stop cutting every year.  Hoping for cold weather.

Whitetailer


----------



## sghoghunter

Once season comes in I don't do any walking around except walking to the stand and I haven't seen any scrapes but have saw a couple rubs around. I've only been in the stand 4 time and have seen 5 bucks and 1 doe. Had a small spike pushing a yearling doe around Saturday morning. A 1 1/2 6pt walked over and smelled her but turned and walked off. I'm thinking this cool from the weekend should have them up moving around a lil more


----------



## Whitetailer

*sghoghunter*

Brian,,  You are right on as far as I am concerned. I feel that the best way to take a mature deer and see more is to not go walking or exploring in season.  I had a 200 acre area on the bottom of my property that was a no atv area, unless you got a deer.  No encroachment but by walking to your stand.  Of course now the property has been totally altered by the clear cutting of the hardwoods and pines and now most of the roads will have to be re established and stands be moved next year.  Last week twice I saw deer crossing the river to get off of the property in the early morning.  Maybe because of the foresters, but maybe not???    Russ


----------



## spearjunky

Saw 5 today nothing worth shooting and lots of fresh scrapes


----------



## Whitetailer

*spearjunkie*

Leaving the Keys tomorrow morning for the property.  Will hunt 8 or 9 days.  I like THIS MOON AND THINK THEY WILL BE UP AND CHASING.

Taking the girls at Jernigan's a Key Lime Pie and three pounds of snapper fillets.


Ya hooooo..  Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## spearjunky

Russ on my property it is going off my daughter missed a giant my buddies kid killed his first after she missed another came in grunting o and I rattled and grunted it in and it came running in


----------



## spearjunky

Hey get me a pie I will come get it


----------



## Whitetailer

sounds good spearjunkie.  I found lots of scrapes and god sigh, but I think thighs will be happening this week.  My property is so beat up from all of the pines and hardwoods being cut we are struggling to figure out new stand placement.

Im leaving NOW....

Good luck.

Russ  305-393-0013


----------



## Whitetailer

*Two buck trip!!*

Arrived at the Alapaha river bottom property Sat Nov 12th.  Sunday morning sitting in a hardwood slough I heard walking in the dry leaves behind me.  I turned to my right and a buck that I quickly assessed as an 8 point was about 9 yards to my right.  My 150 gr psp hit him and he ran 40 yards.  Later I discovered it was a heart shot and was amazed he ran that far.  The antlers did not have great mass and they were kind of spindly and one beam went up and around and the other went up and waaay out looking quite lopsided.   Great healthy body though. This property has been forested each of the last four years with pines and hardwoods clear-cut with no food plots planted by the landowner.  So hunting has been a challenge as everything I have developed has changed with much less hunt able habitat.   The next few days I saw plenty of deer and even two nice buck that either winded me or spooked sneaking up on me.  On Friday Nov 18 I was sitting in the same stand in the slough having hunted it once since the Sunday buck.., At 8:30 I saw a single big bodied deer sneaking into the slough from a tall grass area between two sloughs.  He was at my extreme right and walked up the four foot bank out of the slough into a thin gum tree wooded strip.  I had my new mountain rifle up and looking over the scope mouth grunted.  He turned his head to look in my direction and again the 130 gr psp hit him in the shoulder.  I recovered him 20 feet from where the 8 point laid earlier in the week. This buck had nice mass and beautiful brown stain color and was a 16 inch 9 point with 4 inch brows and 7 inch g-2's.  Both deer had blackened hocks, the 8 seemed as though he was "seeking" but the 9 was just slow walking and I think I saw him two mornings earlier. 

Good Luck to everyone on the rest of the season. 

Whitetailer...


----------



## spearjunky

Had bucks chasing all around me this morning only had shots at the smaller bucks seen the big deer only once as the little buck kept him moving in the thick funny thing is as me and my daughter were in the stand 100 yds from my camper my wife seen a shooter go figure


----------



## spearjunky

Guys just left camp and said they didn't see a doe without a buck on them


----------



## sghoghunter

Spearjunky what area of berrien do you hunt in? I'm about 4 miles NE of Nashville and I haven't even seen a deer the past 6 times in the stand


----------



## spearjunky

off enigma highway


----------



## sghoghunter

Got ya. I think I talked to you one time last year about where you were. If you where I'm thinking the guys that's got the land across the river has been shooting a few decent bucks this yr


----------



## spearjunky

If you have any pics I would love to see if I had them on camera the people across the river from me has been shooting like crazy


----------



## billy336

^^ they must be from Florida....


----------



## spearjunky

That's what they always say


----------



## sghoghunter

spearjunky said:


> If you have any pics I would love to see if I had them on camera the people across the river from me has been shooting like crazy


I don't have any. They are some folks that my buddy knows. The pics I saw were all ear wide maybe with fair mass and 6 to 8 inch tines. There was one that looked about ear wide with real good mass.


----------



## Swamp787

*Private land*

Wanted: couple of buddies and I are looking for private land to deer hunt on for a weekend. We'd be willing to pay. Price negotiable. Honest and Christian guys.


----------



## spearjunky

Sghog. 
I have a few good ones on camera just wondering if he got any of them


----------



## spearjunky

Seen a few today 2 bucks 3 does


----------



## Whitetailer

Heading up to camp for a long weekend with my son and one of his friends.  I just need to bring in some stands that are in the clear-cut's and bring home my ATV.  Not going to carry a rifle as I have my two buck and I do not need a Doe.  I am even afraid to go sit on stand as I'll probably see a booner.....

Whitetailer.......


----------



## sghoghunter

spearjunky said:


> Sghog.
> I have a few good ones on camera just wondering if he got any of them



I will see if I can get some pics and pm them to you somehow


----------



## Whitetailer

*sghoghunter*

I did not hear from you about the tractor.  I will be on the property for the last time this season next weekend.  

Russ


----------



## spearjunky

I will be up next weekend no telling how long just depends on if anyone goes with me no fun hunting alone


----------



## Whitetailer

*spearjunkie*

I will be  doing some work, but not hunting.  Shoot me a text if you want to get together.


----------



## spearjunky

not much for deer movement but I did have a decent 8 chase a doe by me


----------



## Whitetailer

forgot to post.  was on the property 3 days last weekend.  after the rain the river was way up, but still within its banks, but some sloughs had water.  all the tracks were fresh, but as usual with this time of year I believe it was 99% night movement.  one spike and four doe/fawn were seen by the 2 guys hunting.  the fact that there have been 3 members that have not even been on the property resulting in relatively little pressure throughout the season, they still go nocturnal perhaps from the adjacent human influence.  I guess there will be a couple guys up for the close and that will be it for this year.  I'm on pins and needles waiting to see how the relationship goes with the new landowner again next season!!!

Whitetailer clear...and Merry Christmas to all!

  Come to the Keys and fish.


----------



## spearjunky

Whitetailer don't threaten me with a good time I love the keys and I'm ready for some good fish


----------



## Whitetailer

*spearjunky*

Your daughter would love it.  I have a couple days open between Christmas and New Years......

Whitetailer


P.S.  This is what we call "shaking the chum bag".....


----------



## Whitetailer

A few guys up for the last weekend to hunt and to close up the camp til Turkey season.  Had a new hunter take a doe this morning.  Fortunately it looks like I a have a full roster for next season.  Gonna have the forestry guys come detail some access roads and disc some plots in summer.

Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

And,  the Alapaha river came up  foot each day and made for some tough access here and there.  The boys left Saturday 1/7.


----------



## Whitetailer

*wind, tornado report??*

Can anyone tell me of any wind or tornado damage in the Alapaha area from the recent front that passed through?

My property is 3 miles east of Alapaha on the south side of rt 82.  

Thanks,  Whitetailer


----------



## bam_bam

nah, pretty sure you should be fine. most of the damage was south of Nashville the best I can tell.


----------



## Wanderlust

Lotta water headed ur way though.


----------



## Whitetailer

Thanks Bam Bam. 

 Wanderlust,  Oh yeah water.  The river was way out of its banks at season end.  I am hoping to have the forestry service in during June or July to reclaim some roads and disc some areas and it should be dry by then.

Thanks,  Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

did try 1 day of turkey hunting with no luck had  2 gobbling but left me high and dry for the real ladies


----------



## Whitetailer

*spearjunky*

Hey,  The guys on my property have not had any success on the Gobblers either.  Hearing birds that will not come to them for the most part.

Whitetailer.

PS. Did you find a rental in Islamorada?


----------



## spearjunky

I did not I might just do a long weekend now going to do a big vacation with family in the northwest, let me know if you get any thing


----------



## Wanderlust

Lost some big trees on my land. All my stands are still standing. Still waiting on a good buck to show up on camera to give me something to dream about. Plenty of acorns on the ground now, hope there are some left to drop later in the season.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Wanderlust, and all...*

Thanks for the hurricane report.  I left Key Largo a month ago and spent the last three weeks in Wyoming.  I am in a motel in Missouri tonight and will be on my lease property by Monday or Tuesday.  The river gauge on the Alapaha river says the water is up a mere five feet.  I want to stop and plant anything that is dry enough to.  I am worried about feeders and stands being upright.  I had a great work weekend in July with seven of nine members and hope that all our hard work was not in vane. I also had the forestry guys in with two V blade tractors reclaiming roads and harrowing plot areas.  I got some great velvet photos in July and put the cams back up and am anxious to check them.  Good luck.

Whitetailer.


----------



## spearjunky

hope everything is well at home, when are you going home


----------



## Whitetailer

Worked at the Berrien County lease for 8 hours.  Chain sawing trees down checking feeders.  Two stands down.  Had some seed and fertilizer, so got rid of that. 

Just got home to Key Largo Wednesday at noon.  War Zone appearance.  I will probably have a week or more by myself to clean up.  Minor house damage and side fences down.  My marina is badly damaged.  Two freezers under a lean too one with food and one with chum and bait.  Hoping they froze when the power came back on. 

Darn, it is a lot hotter here than Wyoming.

Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

hunted a couple time let a small 8 walk killed a cull. daughter couldn't get a shot on sat night or morning but deer where moving. hope some of you guys are doing good haven't seen much on here good luck.


----------



## Whitetailer

*spearjunky*

Was on the river bottom property for several days.  Cold to start ands got hot later on.  I saw lots of deer and when I figured out where they were roaming saw a few buck.  There were two eight points taken that week. Both buck were taken very close to each other and twenty minutes apart but were not seeking , just walking, but hocks were stained up pretty good.  One was 16" and the other 14" wide.

Whitetailer.


----------



## plotthound

I was surprised at the deer movement this weekend. They were chasing like crazy. I haven’t never liked hunting the full moon in the past but this weekend was a wild one.


----------



## Whitetailer

*plothound*

I never miss hunting the rutting moon [second full moon after the autumnal equinox].  If hunting pressure and heat are not to much around this time it has produced the best for me over the years. 

Whitetailer


----------



## Wanderlust

plotthound said:


> I was surprised at the deer movement this weekend. They were chasing like crazy. I haven’t never liked hunting the full moon in the past but this weekend was a wild one.



Same for me. Deer were moving like crazy.


----------



## plotthound

Any update with the rut? Planning on heading up thanksgiving after work.


----------



## Wanderlust

Seen three 8pts and a 5pt this AM. Bucks have been on their feet good lately. Still holding out for a big UN.


----------



## plotthound

Thanks! Good luck on getting a big un.


----------



## billy336

They’re on the move, get out if you can


----------



## spearjunky

seen lots of good deer this week, first time in 15years I lost a buck really good deer I shot it did a flip hit the ground ran of then started to walk couldn't get another shot for the sun in my eyes I hate that feeling, good luck guys


----------



## plotthound

It was a great weekend at our place deer were diffently moving. And some chasing still going on.


----------



## billy336

They’re killin some real good bucks this week over on my old lease in Teeterville. Get in a tree if you can


----------



## Wanderlust

Few pics from this week. Hope they can make it another year or two.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Good hunting*

With the close of the 2017 Deer season, I must say that we had a good year.  With all of the changes to the property and the landowner not doing any of the [promised] road work or not planting any plots, our harvest was good.  Several members rallied to do work on stands and etch out a couple of plots, etc.  Thanks to you guys, your work paid off.  We took five [8 point] bucks, one of which by a new member that was on the lease for only the second time, taking a long tined eight point that green scored in the 120's.  My son took an eight point last week on January 6th.  The shot was just shy of 200 yards and the buck weighed in live weight at 175 pounds and was full blown rutting with large dark sticky hocks.  A neighboring club takes plenty of doe, so we often do not shoot a doe for the year.  Ill ask the son to post a couple of pictures of his buck.
Whitetailer


----------



## Four

Here is the album i posted earlier.  

https://imgur.com/a/G2uHH

Another album with pics from in the field

https://imgur.com/a/TZ4Lo


----------



## Wanderlust

Been more rain this summer than i can remember for a long time. Hope it grows some big bucks. The Alapaha river been to high to fish for over a month now.


----------



## Whitetailer

Wanderlust,

Was non the property two weeks ago to do a couple days of work and the sloughs were full of water making for difficulty getting to some areas near the river.  We got 10 plots disked and put out 5 feeders and mineral blocks.  Will be up to plant later September.


----------



## tallen92

Hey guys, any of y’all know of a good place to find a decent gator around there? Maybe someone with a private pond or an area of a river?


----------



## Wanderlust

Maybe try Rays mill pond in ray city.


----------



## tallen92

Wanderlust said:


> Maybe try Rays mill pond in ray city.


Yeah we tried there it was a nightmare getting around. Grand bay was bone dry.


----------



## Whitetailer

How about a report post hurricane Michael.  Wind and rain amount.
Hoping the river does not come up tooooo far.  just did four days of work last week and hope it is not for naught


----------



## spearjunky

it looked like it didn't rain to bad at my lease


----------



## Whitetailer

Great news.  The river has been coming down slowly the past few days too.


----------



## Whitetailer

the last morning we were at camp we decided to go out on a limb and build an arguably :"sacrificial" bridge.  Knowing if the river came up too much it would wash out.  This is the first slough and when it gets deep we have no access to our river side of the property.  it was ten days before Michael and we thought it may be a wash, pun intended.  The river can come up about 6 or 7 feet before the bridge would be in jeopardy.


----------



## Whitetailer

Nothing positive to report so far this firearms season.  Two hunts over the first two weeks and lots of warm and often wet conditions.  Loads of trail cam pictures of some great buck all in darkness.  No rut sign as of Nov ember 6th.


----------



## Whitetailer

Will be on the property 11/15 for 4 ..  5 ..  6 ..  days???
Septic system is inoperable, so no showers or toilet or any water use.  Might be tough.  Glad it will be cold so there is less perspiration!!!


----------



## Wanderlust

Ain't nobody posted in a long while. Yesterday seen some early rut action. Earliest I ever seen. Maybe the long needed rain fired up a little action. My son also got his first deer this past weekend, a nice two year old six point.


----------



## Whitetailer

Hey Wanderlust,  Thanks for kick starting the conversation!  Great job on that buck for your son.  I will be up next weekend for an extended stay as I have shut down my business and am getting ready to make some changes in my life.  I was up the open and did see a few rubs.  Only doe w/fawns and a couple small buck were seen that weekend.   Stay in touch.  Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## Wanderlust

Got a decent 9 pt yesterday evening. He walked in about 5:30 and was feeding in the food plot. Hocks were dark and he smelled rutty.Neck was swollen up pretty good. Seen him back in November but was too far for a shot. Not a giant but my best with a crossbow.


----------



## Whitetailer

WOW,  Nice job.  Absolutely a beautiful Buck.


----------



## bam_bam

Great buck Davis. Congrats!


----------



## Whitetailer

its February, so what the heck.....  the river is up 13 feet,  I will be on the property for a day next week...  Then up to north Georgia to hopefully do some wintertime fly fishing.  Russ


----------



## Wanderlust

Crossed over the 129 bridge this week and the river was WAY out of it's banks. Good luck on your fishing trip, bout ready to go south for some trout and redfish myself.


----------



## Whitetailer

River level is dropping steadily.  No rain in the forecast all week.  Hopefully the Turkey hunters will be able to spread out more,
.


----------



## Whitetailer

Whoooooa,  River has come down steadily for weeks.  Good access all over the property.  A few Gobblers taken.


----------



## Whitetailer

spent a few more days on the river property.  pulled out old stands and wire brushed them.  painted them.  rigged new seats.  put three stands up that were not used for years.  moved a couple stands too.  river is down, but the roads and sloughs are holding lots of rainwater.  pines planted 3 years ago are from 3 to 8 feet tall.  quail whistling non stop.  lots of wood storks too.  ran the disc over four plots,  just for the heck of it.  put a couple trail cams out and got pics of buck with velvet antlers just starting.  and, oh yeah,  turkeys all over the place....


----------



## Whitetailer

and, found a huge patch of wild blackberries...


----------



## Whitetailer

I have been on the property a number of times from March until present.  Pulled cameras 7/6.  Lots of velvet with some pretty cool pictures.  Can anyone tell me when the buck begin to rub the velvet off?  I am wondering how much longer the antlers will grow?  Got some pictures with five velvet Buck in one photo.  I've seen bachelor groups before, but not on this land.


----------



## Wanderlust

Most start shedding velvet the first week of September. Very few hold on till opening of bow.


----------



## Whitetailer

What I figured....  I have seen rubs by early September.  Nice they have a month to grow!!
OH, heck no....they have probably six weeks or more...


----------



## Wanderlust

Few pics from this week. Norhing big yet. Always plenty of turkeys when it's not turkey season.


----------



## Wanderlust

Different property, got this guy. Like to see him in person.


----------



## bam_bam

Some Dagum nice bucks!


----------



## buckmanmike

I really like that fawn and turkey picture.  Nature is fantastic.


----------



## Wanderlust

Hoping I can get my hands on this one. Got pics of him for four years now.


----------



## Whitetailer

I have a work weekend scheduled soon.  We have 9 new stands, 3 of which are tripods.  We will plant plots and set up feeders and with the property dry and the river very low we will have good access.  I have been on the property several times in the last 5 months and gotten loads of great pictures of lots of Buck in velvet.   Of course their patterns will change drastically in the coming weeks, but it is just nice to see what nice animals are on the river bottom property.   The second picture was in late July of a bachelor group of five Buck.  We have lots of stands in the river bottom, and I love sitting in there, but we have to put more stands up high incase the river floods the property!!  Here is to a safe productive season to all...Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## Whitetailer

Had a few archers up for the bow opener.  Just a few doe seen...   BUT, I am concerned about Sally, as it looks like we stand a good chance of flooding from the rainfall as she passes through the state..


----------



## Whitetailer

Got back east from a 4 week trip to Wyoming and Colorado on Wednesday the 14th. 

It just happened that way.  Hunted Sat and Sun with little to talk about.  Heard 3 shots Sat and 4 shots Sun.  I did 2 days work on the property filling feeders and hanging camo on a few stands.  Trimmed lots of trees and branches.  Things look very good.  Plots grew great and the river is within its banks, a very important thing...

Be back up in a few days, but no cool weather expected for a week or so.   Lots of buck pictures, but no monsters on camera......BUT they are lurking.
Good luck to all.....   Russ


----------



## bigbodybussey

We have family property along the alapaha river, split between Tift and Irwin counties.
What signs are you guys seeing right now? I saw a lot of crush rubs a month ago, just now seeing a few scrapes, but nothing like we have had in the past few years. Haven’t seen any bucks really following does. Literally watched a group of does head to the east the last 3 mornings and then watched 3 small bucks (1.5 -2.5 year old deer)go past them in the exact opposite direction 2-3 minutes apart. 
Just curious if anybody near me is seeing anything similar.


----------



## Wanderlust

Haven't seen any chasing yet, but it won't be long. Still seeing younger bucks hanging together.


----------



## Wanderlust

Starting to pick up today. Had an 8 and 9pt pushing some does around this afternoon. Lotta deer running around.


----------



## bigbodybussey

Hopefully Friday and this weekend will be good. I’ve been at work everyday since the 5th. I did have this guy show up on a community scrape...never had pictures of him before.


----------



## Whitetailer

This season [so far] has been tough.  Plots grew great.  Eight new stands three of which are tripods that we love.  Have feeders running.....keeping up with the neighbors!  Two deer taken to date.  1 doe and 1 eight point, albeit a "junior" eight point.  I saw two BIG fellas, but no ethical shot.  Made a big pot of venison goulash.  Turnips are huge and I know will provide lots of late season forage.  
Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

Here we go with season number twenty-six on the Alapaha river bottom property.  I got to Colorado March 1st and will be back east the week after Labor Day and will spend time doing what I can myself until our work weekend the third week of September.  Always too hot to plant until then.  Landowner is paid and liability  insurance is paid, so here we go.  My wonderful daughter in law is due October 15th and I'm  excited about that.  Its a boy....  How soon can I bring him hunting?   lol... 

Anyway, just wanted to post as it has been many months since any writings.

Whitetailer...... Russ

PS:    These Mule Deer are not anywhere as pretty as our eastern Whitetails.  They lead a harsh life!!!  I am watching their antlers grow now.


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Whitetailer said:


> Here we go with season number twenty-six on the Alapaha river bottom property.  I got to Colorado March 1st and will be back east the week after Labor Day and will spend time doing what I can myself until our work weekend the third week of September.  Always too hot to plant until then.  Landowner is paid and liability  insurance is paid, so here we go.  My wonderful daughter in law is due October 15th and I'm  excited about that.  Its a boy....  How soon can I bring him hunting?   lol...
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to post as it has been many months since any writings.
> 
> Whitetailer...... Russ
> 
> PS:    These Mule Deer are not anywhere as pretty as our eastern Whitetails.  They lead a harsh life!!!  I am watching their antlers grow now.



Best of luck in S26!  I'm going to try and pay a little more attention to this thread.  We have property on the Alapaha River a little north of you (if you are in Berrien Co.) and I appreciate hearing what's going on in the area along the Alapaha.  Enjoy CO., I'm sure the temperatures have to be much milder than the heat of the south GA summer.

Also, congratulations on the family news....that must be extremely exciting.  
All the best!


----------



## Whitetailer

Another post from Colorado.  Got a job shuttling rafters on the Arkansas River,  Great people and fun times.  Have my "minimalist" camper set up on 5 acres near a community called Swissvale.  I'm 400 yards from Rt 50 backing up to BLM.  I will leave here in three days and will fish and camp my way through Wyoming and Montana, then head east to Alapaha to the camp and start WORK on plots, etc.
I know this is a bit off topic, but here are some pictures of my Colorado stay.
Whitetailer Russ


----------



## bigbodybussey

Good morning all. I’m ready for another season. Anybody else notice the acorns are dropping early this year? Our bottoms are full. I usually see this amount closer to October.

Hope to see this fella this year.


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## bigbodybussey

Anybody have any luck opening weekend? First day I’ve had to go is Friday.


----------



## Whitetailer

I just got back to the river bottom property on September 15th.  A few acorns were dropping.  I think it is  little early.  Gonna bring my atv back from my sons place and start tilling next week.  No cameras out since I have been out west since march. Had some rain from TS Nicholas and the river came up a couple of feet.  Hopefully it will go back down.   Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## Whitetailer

Got food plots planted and even with no rain whatsoever, in a week they were growing with 2 to 4 inch cereal grains and turnips and rape coming up too!!??
I don't get it, but I'm happy.  NOW rain five days in a row...

Only bummer is my tow behind atv disc broke.  Anyone know a welder that can fix me up?  Russ


----------



## Whitetailer

Sitting mornings only as I'm here by myself.  Hearing no shots close or distant.  Saw 2 doe Sunday am.  Monday am at about 1000 I heard nonstop grunting behind me
  Turned aroundand across a water filled slough 60 feet wide was a nice 8 point all shook up.  He was trotting back and fourth grunting and at one point he started hooking the sod bank with his left antler.
I had no decent shot as there was alot of limbs and brush in the way and he just didn't slow down.  All took about 30 seconds.  Next morning, same spot a doe ran by at 900.  Figured, here we go....but nope.  Nice that it was cool.  Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

Got nite time pictures of a really great buck last season.  Got one picture of him this season, so I knew he made it.  By myself I have not been hunting  evenings, but I decided to last night.  Oh my golly...
At 6:15 I look up and a big buck is standing broadside to me at 65 yards.  Bang with my model 600 308 and he runs with tail tight against his rump.
He ran 40 yards and that was it.  It is him!!!
10 point, 17 inches wide, 9 inch g2"s, 10 inch g3s omg g3s that curl Inward.  170 pounds live weight.


----------



## Wanderlust

Awesome deer. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Whitetailer

Wanderlust said:


> Awesome deer. Congrats!!!!!


Still raining this morning.   Making my famous venison goulash.....


----------



## Blackston

A couple Berrien buck kills I had opportunity to witness ( kinda ) They seem to be up n goin .... 76 / 135 area


----------



## Lewal

Beautiful bucks


----------



## PatSullivan

Blackston said:


> View attachment 1118135View attachment 1118136View attachment 1118137A couple Berrien buck kills I had opportunity to witness ( kinda ) They seem to be up n goin .... 76 / 135 area


76/135 area?  Sunday-Tuesday, they were moving!!


----------



## billy336

They weren’t Moving much in Teeterville.But this one did. First drop tine for me


----------



## Blackston

PatSullivan said:


> 76/135 area?  Sunday-Tuesday, they were moving!!


Ones from Weber ones form Riverside


----------



## billy336

They getting after it, 26 More days ?


----------



## billy336

The weekend forecast sucks but they’re hard at it today


----------



## billy336

Things came together this afternoon


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## billy336

Hunted Thursday and half of yesterday. Zero. Saw hens in a field midday yesterday.Found some coon eaten eggs and deer numbers seem solid.


----------

